# what is good epson printer i can buy to use with JPSS paper



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

can anybody give me a good link to ebay where i can buy good printer epson perhaps , and it has to be good so i dont end up with wrong one.

my main goal is to print print using JPSS paper and transfer using heat press.

i have the heat press machine just ordered from ebay now i need a good printer.

i may also need
1: JPSS paper for white tshirt.
2: for black , red,dark blue do i need jpss opoque ?


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

also a printer that i can buy cheap inks or maybe save ink and does good printing on transfer paper


----------



## keithhos (Jan 14, 2017)

Epson Stylus C88+ 8.5" Inkjet Printer w/USB and Parallel Interfaces #C11C617121 10343859029 | eBay


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

thank u boss , so do i just get that and then jpss paper and will it print very well on tshirt , also wash proof


----------



## keithhos (Jan 14, 2017)

Yes, That is what i use. That paper is only good for light garments.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

epson wf7110 or wf7610 (same printer but wf7610 has fax and scanner, which can be very handy)
you can pick up a wf7610 for ~$150 on sale from epson's website or staples/best buy etc.

try inkjetcarts.us or cobra inks
for your pigment ink

both have the proper yellow inks for heat transfers,
you may want to choose refillable xl carts over cis (it can be more finicky and need more troubleshooting)

edit to add: the epson c88 linked above will only print 8.5"x11" the wf7610 will print 13"x19"
i just checked epson's site and the wf7610 is $100 off and on for $150

whatever printer you choose always use the original carts for the start-up, will save headaches later


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

into the T said:


> epson wf7110 or wf7610 (same printer but wf7610 has fax and scanner, which can be very handy)
> you can pick up a wf7610 for ~$150 on sale from epson's website or staples/best buy etc.
> 
> try inkjetcarts.us or cobra inks
> ...



sir can u tell me if this will do the job
Epson Stylus C88+ 8.5" Inkjet Printer w/USB and Parallel Interfaces #C11C617121 10343859029 | eBay

as i am being confused here because different links are being given to me.

please kindly tell me if this printer from the link given will do the job and if you say yes it wil then i will buy it , and then il need to know is it out of the box i can print on jpss paper or i need to do more shopping for parts.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

hello hanna,
that c88 printer will only print on 8.5" x 11" jpss, so if you do xl, xxl, xxxl t-shirts it won't be big enough
even on large tee's it may not be big enough as 8.5" will be the max length or width

so i personally would not recommend it

the inks that come with the printer will print on jpss, but you will get a color shift from them
because the yellow ink is not formulated to withstand the high temps and time of jpss heat pressing
i have the wf7610 and ink from inkjetcarts,
but both inkjetcarts and cobra ink get very good reviews here

plus the carts are very expensive if you just keep using the epson's 

it may help to know if you are in the usa/canada or elsewhere on plane earth

if you have other questions please post


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

into the T said:


> hello hanna,
> that c88 printer will only print on 8.5" x 11" jpss, so if you do xl, xxl, xxxl t-shirts it won't be big enough
> even on large tee's it may not be big enough as 8.5" will be the max length or width
> 
> ...



can you give me a link to ebay so i can buy it out of the box ready ?

a printer that does a4 size and should be washing machine proof so it dont wash away please help just looking for printer out of the box ready.

am from united kingdom

====

will this do it
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Epson-Wor...636720?hash=item25a981a870:g:rvMAAOxyeZNTP~To

just wanted to let you know i dont need the use of fax machine i just need to do the printing thats all so one without a fax machine will be ok to save cost

and ? for jpss and wash proof and a4 size.
what else do i need if their is any and link.

i need something so i dont blow all money on inks $80 for inks to much. i mean for starter , i need printer that does good job in basic standard and wash proof i seen many utube videos these inkjetcarts to much please help find me right printer for transfer papers like jpss and wash proof.

==========
what about this video the printer their his using
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHcbuPf3Xy0&t=136s
time 1:52
epson 7010


oright so the printer your suggesting me is newer then this video
wf 7610 printer


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

hanna21 said:


> can you give me a link to ebay so i can buy it out of the box ready ?
> 
> a printer that does a4 size and should be washing machine proof so it dont wash away please help just looking for printer out of the box ready.
> 
> ...


Buy the printer new off of Amazon. The Epson WF-7610 (as mentioned above) is a good one. Both Cobra and Injetcarts are US suppliers. I am not sure who a good ink supplier would be in the UK, but it looks like these guys carry it (can't vouch for them, though) Cheap printer cartridges for Epson printer

You will want pigment based inks for JPSS. 

For dark fabrics, you can try Neenah Opaque II or Neenah 3G Opaque, but for those, you will also need a cutter to trim to the design (they have an opaque white background that will show, if you don't trim) and most people are not happy with the hand (plasticky feel) of the result. Pigment ink is the right ink for these, as well.


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

john221us said:


> Buy the printer new off of Amazon. The Epson WF-7610 (as mentioned above) is a good one. Both Cobra and Injetcarts are US suppliers. I am not sure who a good ink supplier would be in the UK, but it looks like these guys carry it (can't vouch for them, though) Cheap printer cartridges for Epson printer
> 
> You will want pigment based inks for JPSS.
> 
> For dark fabrics, you can try Neenah Opaque II or Neenah 3G Opaque, but for those, you will also need a cutter to trim to the design (they have an opaque white background that will show, if you don't trim) and most people are not happy with the hand (plasticky feel) of the result. Pigment ink is the right ink for these, as well.



now this is the information i needed boss.

can u tell me

1: say after i purchased the printer how will the print be using default cartridges that comes with it using jpss paper.

2: Pigment ink is it same cartridge i have to buy but the ink inside is different ?.

3: are Pigment ink cheap.

4: how many prints i can do becuase i will mainly not to a4 all of it , the max size i may print is the body of a4 paper.

5: how can i save money on ink


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i would wait for someone from that area to hopefully see this thread,
it may also help you to post in the 'Region' specific UK area and post a thread asking for ink suppliers

also do a search of jpss and find out the specifics of how to press,
you will save yourself many hours and $ of waste

also you unfortunately posted your original post in the wrong area,
you needed the 'Heat Press and Heat Transfers' area

but you'll get there!

check this thread (especially mgparrish's instructions)


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

hanna21 said:


> now this is the information i needed boss.
> 
> can u tell me
> 
> ...


See annotated answers above (in red)


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

john221us said:


> See annotated answers above (in red)


1: when i buy the printer will it be loaded with _ Pigment ink or be emty.

2: i have local store where they refill can i go in and ask for __ Pigment refill ? and how much does it cost.

3: for printing on plain tshirt is __ Pigment best to use , also when cloths put in washing will the print go away or stay sticked on well_


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

hanna21 said:


> 1: when i buy the printer will it be loaded with _ Pigment ink or be emty.
> It comes from the factory with pigment ink. The factory cartridges will run out fast (they don't put a full amount of ink in them).
> 
> 2: i have local store where they refill can i go in and ask for __ Pigment refill ? and how much does it cost.
> ...


See annotated answers above (in red)


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

john221us said:


> See annotated answers above (in red)


is it worth buying ciss system how much is it and does it last long ?


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

on ebay it shows some ink not oem should i avoid these

is that any good
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RIHAC-PIG...956768?hash=item339ea52b60:g:ynAAAOSwd4tUIhh9


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

hanna21 said:


> is it worth buying ciss system how much is it and does it last long ?


The ink will cost the same as refillable cartridges (same bulk ink), but you won't have to fill it as often. I went with cartridges, since I swap between dye sublimation ink and pigment ink, which you can't do with CISS. Also, CISS will cost more up front.

I would not use an eBay vendor. You want to get your ink from a reliable source, so you can get the same ink every time and also, a good ink vendor will supply an ICC profile for the colors, which you will need.


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

john221us said:


> The ink will cost the same as refillable cartridges (same bulk ink), but you won't have to fill it as often. I went with cartridges, since I swap between dye sublimation ink and pigment ink, which you can't do with CISS. Also, CISS will cost more up front.
> 
> I would not use an eBay vendor. You want to get your ink from a reliable source, so you can get the same ink every time and also, a good ink vendor will supply an ICC profile for the colors, which you will need.


i won the printer on ebay
*Details about Epson WF-7610DWF All-in-One Inkjet Printer FREE USB CALE FREE 2ND INKS.*

i won for £56.61 is that good price is this a good bargain


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

bump anyone can say if i purchased it for bargain cheers


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

hanna21 said:


> i won the printer on ebay
> *Details about Epson WF-7610DWF All-in-One Inkjet Printer FREE USB CALE FREE 2ND INKS.*
> 
> i won for £56.61 is that good price is this a good bargain


That is certainly a good price (about 1/3 the cost of new), but I would be concerned about support. I had a paper feed failure about two weeks after buying mine and Epson required me to send my Amazon receipt as proof of purchase, before they replaced the printer.


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

john221us said:


> That is certainly a good price (about 1/3 the cost of new), but I would be concerned about support. I had a paper feed failure about two weeks after buying mine and Epson required me to send my Amazon receipt as proof of purchase, before they replaced the printer.



this is what they added on ebay image
[media]http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/gQ4AAOSwt5hYg5A7/s-l1600.jpg[/media]


----------

